# 42.4 mpg, 725 mile range



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

I had my best ever mpg over the weekend.

I drove on interstates (I-81, I-90, I-88) in Upstate NY and saw the trip computer reach over 45 mpg. When I filled up the tank with diesel with less than 1/4 tank left, I calculated 42.4 mpg. I kept the speed below 70 for the most part on the speedometer. I cruised with cruise control on at about 68. My GPS said I was going 65. My travel was from Friday to Sunday.

The car's trip computer also showed a range of 725 miles! See attached photos. 

Its a 2011 335d with just over 10,000 miles on it. This exceeded my expectations for highway travel. I usually just drive it back and forth to work and I get 28-30 around town with a light foot.

Anyone else see any better?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I always see pretty high tank expectations from mine, but never that high and I also never seem to meet the expectation. Just seems like something always happens during my commute to cause the mpg to drop a good bit.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

When I first got my D i thought the spedo was off too. 

Turns out that they read a few mph fast, and is 100% normal. 

I've done similar trips as you, set the cruise to a little above 65 so that I am actually going 65. If I'm with others, it tends to annoy them as they think I'm going slow, thus, I can really only do that during night trips.

I've had somewhat similar MPG from other cars, while using the same driving style, but the nice thing about the D is if I need to, I hit the GO pedal and I'm gone.

Acceleration is one of the most important safety features of a car. This car can get you out of a jam on the highway real fast.


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

wkahn1961 said:


> ...Anyone else see any better?


My best was very close to what you got, 42.7 mpg per computer. However, it was over about 100 miles on a state divided highway @ 55 mph speed limit, although it included just a little bit of "city" type driving (about 2 miles out of the 100 total miles). I stayed at about 60 mph indicated for most of the way and it was a round trip.

The best tank mileage I've obtained was 38.8 mpg over about 600 miles, mostly interstate, 70 - 85 mph.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

That is very good mileage, better than I have seen in 15K miles of mostly highway. But I cannot keep it that slow - commuting speed around here is >75.....


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

wxmanCCM said:


> My best was very close to what you got, 42.7 mpg per computer. However, it was over about 100 miles on a state divided highway @ 55 mph speed limit, although it included just a little bit of "city" type driving (about 2 miles out of the 100 total miles). I stayed at about 60 mph indicated for most of the way and it was a round trip.
> 
> The best tank mileage I've obtained was 38.8 mpg over about 600 miles, mostly interstate, 70 - 85 mph.


I can't force myself to drive 55 for long in any car. I was forced to do it in my truck when evacuating and got low to mid 20s and normally get 17 or so in that. Amazing how driving slow helps so much in vehicles.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

wkahn1961 said:


> I had my best ever mpg over the weekend.
> 
> I drove on interstates (I-81, I-90, I-88) in Upstate NY and saw the trip computer reach over 45 mpg. When I filled up the tank with diesel with less than 1/4 tank left, I calculated 42.4 mpg. I kept the speed below 70 for the most part on the speedometer. I cruised with cruise control on at about 68. My GPS said I was going 65. My travel was from Friday to Sunday.
> 
> ...


Awesome mileage! My best complete tank (>3/4) was 600 miles at 39.9 mpg. During a holiday trip I did have a 200 mile run where I averaged 46 mpg while doing 65-75, but I had a tail wind most of the way. :bigpimp:


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

That is outstanding. I never used to believe that 55 saves gas, but obviously it does. Back in the 70's the government forced a nationwide speed limit of 55 on all states for that very reason. Boy I hated it. Of course no one drove that speed and it was a bonanza for state cofers.

In my Duramax truck, I've noticed that 55 nets 23 MPG while 70 nets about 19 MPG. On a flat highway with no wind,, my 335d gets about 42 going 60-65. for me, mid to high 30's is great as the best mileage car I had prior to the 335d was my vette which got 30MPG at 70MPH. Never tried 55-60 in the vette to see if it got better. Of course, the vette never gets driven as two seaters just arent practical for anything, especially when you have kids to pick up...

I cant wait until to take it on a long trip to see what it gets.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

SteveCA said:


> That is outstanding. I never used to believe that 55 saves gas, but obviously it does. Back in the 70's the government forced a nationwide speed limit of 55 on all states for that very reason. Boy I hated it. Of course no one drove that speed and it was a bonanza for state cofers.


I think it greatly depends on how a vehicle is geared and overall setup. I had a Mustang that got best mpg around 68 mph for highway trips. Of course it also could not cruise in 5th gear at 55mph due to the insanely large camshaft it had.


----------



## craig1214 (Feb 16, 2007)

Normal highway MPG for me on the Interstate at 70-75 MPH (with lots of cruise control) seems to be around 38. That usually includes some mountainous areas. Best stretch I've had was 42 MPG in the Central Valley in California (very flat!). I always use calculated numbers at fill-up (use fuelly.com). In fact, car's computer numbers are always a bit low, maybe 3% plus or minus.

In comparison on similar roads, my previous 335xi would get 30 MPG on rare days on the highway.

As many have noted, the "d" shines on the highway. Around town I do better than my 335xi did, but not by the same proportion. Some day I'll do a side by side comparison of the numbers (I still have the data somewhere).


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread is making feel very good about my decision to go "diesel". Not only am I saving money, I'm having fun doing it! My daily commute has 2 decent hills, MD calls them mountains, and this will affect my mileage but based on 2 days so far looks like I will average around 34-35 mpg.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My computers mpg used to be pretty much nuts on. I have noticed during the past few fillups it has been 0.3-0.4 too high v. my "hand" calculations. Seems though so long as I can manage an average speed of around 30mph as per the CPU then I can get very high 20s and up mpg.


----------

